# Remember when I ASK FOR PRAYER FOR MY 2 YEAR OLD GRANDSON ETHAN



## Matilda's mommy

today my daughter and her husband took Ethan in for his monthly check up, the specialist is admitting Ethan back into Children's Hospital in Seattle, his blood count is down again, and he started coughing up blood, they have found blood in his lungs, he will have a cat scan tomorrow morning, please pray for him
he's so pale, my heart is breaking right now, I am worried


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh no Paula! I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll certainly keep Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh Paula! Will do. So sorry, get well little man.


----------



## Chardy

Paula, you have my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73

Praying!


----------



## MalteseJane

Oh no Paula. So sorry. Of course you are worried. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Darling Paula ... this is breaking my heart reading this. Of course, Ethan and the rest of his family will be in my prayers. 

I love you, dear friend. If you need to talk, please phone me. I would call you, but, I am afraid you might be waiting for incoming calls about Ethan.


----------



## sdubose

OH, Paula, I know you are beside yourself. Will be praying.


----------



## lynda

Paula I am so sorry to hear this. Sending up lots of prayers for little Ethan and your entire family.


----------



## maggie's mommy

Paula, praying for little Ethan.


----------



## kd1212

Very difficult to hear about anyone--especially a child. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Oh so sorry! Sending prayers! I love children and wish no child would have to endure any type of illness. Prayers for healing!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I will surely be praying for little Ethan that the CT Scan will help in finding what is going on with him and am hoping for quick recovery. Prayers for the entire family as well. He is such a little cutie pie.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh no, Paula. How can life be so unfair. Sending prayers for little Ethan. He's a little fighter. :wub::wub:


----------



## maddysmom

Paula...I am so sorry. I will be saying lots of prayers for your little one and for your family!


----------



## Deborah

So very sorry. Praying


----------



## pippersmom

Oh no Paula, I'm so sorry you and your family have this to worry about again. I will pray for little Ethan. Poor little guy.


----------



## mdbflorida

Oh Paula, and I am so sorry. We will be thinking of him and hoping for the best.


----------



## wkomorow

Oh sweet Paula, they have to figure this out soon and he will be well again. As many hugs as I can send you, I am sending you. Your faith provides strength to your husband and children. But please take care of yourself too. Right now little Ethan is where is needs to be to get the care that he needs. I am thinking of you, may the burdens of all this pain be lifted from you and may your heart find peace as Ethan gets better. He will get better.


----------



## sophiesmom

So sorry to hear this Paula. He will be in my prayers tonight!!!


----------



## Maglily

oh I'm so sorry, praying Ethan is doing better soon. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh no. I pray your precious little boy is better very soon.


----------



## maggieh

Paula, praying that they can find what is happening with precious Ethan and help him get well. Sending you love!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese

Oh Paula, so sorry to hear this....prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Paula -- I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending lots of prayers for Ethan and hugs for you.


----------



## doggyluver5

So sorry to hear this about little Ethan. Sending prayers and healing thoughts that they will figure out what is wrong and are able to fix it very soon.


----------



## Ann Mother

So sorry prayers going out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan

I'll be praying for Ethan and your family. Hope the little guy gets well soon.


----------



## aprilb

Praying for wisdom for Ethan's doctors...hope he is better, soon! Poor little man...


----------



## sherry

Prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## revakb2

I am so sorry. I'll be praying for little Ethan.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh Paula... I'm just seeing this this morning! I'm so sorry Ethan has developed this serious problem! Be assured I will be keeping him in my prayers!


----------



## Johita

Of course, Paula, I will pray for Ethan. You have prayed for so many of us that this is the least we can do. I pray that he gets better soon and that everyone around him stays strong.


----------



## donnad

Paula, sending prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you all for your love and prayers, loooooooong night for all of us, my daughter text me this morning and said they are waiting for the doctors to call for Ethan, poor baby is tired and hungry, he doesn't understand.
The specialists will be doing many things to little Ethan today, he will have a CT scan and then surgery on Ethan's lungs today, I will update you as soon as I hear anything


----------



## The A Team

Oh Paula! I'm just now seeing this thread! He's too young to have these problems, poor baby. I will say a prayer for him. I really hope he's ok...


----------



## pammy4501

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you all for your love and prayers, loooooooong night for all of us, my daughter text me this morning and said they are waiting for the doctors to call for Ethan, poor baby is tired and hungry, he doesn't understand.
> The specialists will be doing many things to little Ethan today, he will have a CT scan and then surgery on Ethan's lungs today, I will update you as soon as I hear anything


 Paula, you must be beside yourself! Have the doctors said that they think they know what is happening to Ethan? Why is he having surgery on his lungs?


----------



## lydiatug

Paula, I can't tell you how sad this makes me. I'll be praying as hard as I possibly can that they get this figured out and sweet little Ethan makes a full recovery. It makes my heart hurt when our little ones are struggling. Hugs and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Fee

Poor little guy  Hope he will recover as soon as possible, I will be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## chichi

So sorry to hear about little Ethan's setback. I hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## Sylie

Oh, Paula, when I read the title I thought you were going to say he was well. This is just heartbreaking. I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Poor little guy, I hope, with all my heart, that he can be cured.


----------



## cyndrae

My thoughts and prayers are with you and little Ethan. He is way too young for this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

UPDATE

my daughter text this

tissue in lungs and blood vessels have leaked and are bleeding slowly into Ethan's lungs
he will be having a echo cardiogram tomorrow to make sure his little heart is ok
possible lung biopsy in the next two days

We will be going to Seattle as soon as we find out tomorrows test results, please continue your prayers, he's such a precious little guy


----------



## Snowbody

Matilda's mommy said:


> UPDATE
> 
> my daughter text this
> 
> tissue in lungs and blood vessels have leaked and are bleeding slowly into Ethan's lungs
> he will be having a echo cardiogram tomorrow to make sure his little heart is ok
> possible lung biopsy in the next two days
> 
> We will be going to Seattle as soon as we find out tomorrows test results, please continue your prayers, he's such a precious little guy


Oh Paula. Praying so hard that little Ethan will improve. This is so hard to think about. I hope they'll help him. Did they ever give a clear diagnosis of what he has? (((HUGS)))


----------



## socalyte

I'll be keeping Ethan in my prayers and checking back for updates. Poor little guy!


----------



## maggieh

I will continue to hold you all in prayer! I am so sorry Ethan (and your entire family) is going through this. No parent or grandparent should have to watch their precious little one be so very ill.


----------



## Johita

I have been thinking about little Ethan. I will continue to pray for him and send positive thoughts. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## donnad

Continued prayers for Ethan.


----------



## sdubose

Paula, Just checking in on Ethan this morning. Still praying. I know you are worried sick. Sending Hugs:hugging:


----------



## lydiatug

Paula, still praying like crazy and hoping you get some good news, how heartwrenching to see your grandbaby like this. Will you be driving or flying? Anyway, safe travels, I'm glad you're going to be with them soon, it has to be so difficult when you're so far away.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

UPDATE

DIFFUSE ALVEOLAR IS WHAT THEY THINK ETHAN HAS, THEY WILL DO THE LUNG BISOPY TOMORROW TO CONFIRM THIS
PLESE KEEP PRAYING, AND WOULDN'T YOU KNOW I JUST CAME DOWN WITH ANOTHER UTI, I'M HEADED FOR THE MINOR EMERGENCY, MY DR COULDN'T GET ME IN:blush:


----------



## Snowbody

Paula - I'm so sorry. All you needed is for you to be sick now too. Still praying for Ethan and that they can treat him successfully. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

That is something I've never heard of, will have to look it up. Know that Ethan continues to be in my prayers!.... and prayers for you too!


----------



## lydiatug

Paula, at least its not contagious! Hope you feel better too so you can go see that sweet baby boy


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Ethan starts chemo in a couple days


I went to the minor emergency, the doctor gave me meds and sent to have a culture, she knows I will be in Seattle, she will call me when they get the results
Talk about feeling under attack
We need your prayers, it's a blessing to be able to have all of you


----------



## MalteseJane

I have no idea what this is either. So sorry Paula. Poor little guy having to go through this. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Paula. :grouphug: Even after reading about it I was still confused. Praying that the chemo works and know that the important thing now is supporting Ethan and his parents. So wish you all weren't going through this. :wub: Glad you made it to the doctor.


----------



## silverhaven

I just read about it, seems to often be caused by an autoimmune disorder and which the chemo can suppress. So sorry you all have to go through this. Poor little Ethan. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Maglily

I'm so sorry to hear this Paula, sending prayers for you and Ethan.


----------



## sherry

I'm so sorry to read the updates and all that has happened! Big Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Chardy

Paula, I am so sorry that your grandson is going through this along with you and your family. My prayers are with all of you for strength and healing. God Bless.


----------



## wkomorow

Oh wow, so sorry Paula, you will be in my thoughts as will little Ethan. I am so sorry he is going through this. It has to be scary for him and for everyone else in your family. I hope they can limit further damage to the lungs. Hopefully, there is some type of treatment that can be done to reduce further damage and cause them to regenerate. Hopeful for a good outcome.


----------



## donnad

I am so sorry for what Ethan is going through. Continued pryaers for him and your family.


----------



## sdubose

Paula, So sorry to hear this. I am lifting ya'll up in prayer.


----------



## Johita

Checked in for an update. I am so sorry that now you are sick too. I am keeping both you and little Ethan (and your family) in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh so sad that your little grandson has to endure all this! BUT the power of prayer and the love and support being sent can get him and you all thru this.


----------



## The A Team

Holy Mackeral, Paula.....I am so sorry that both You and Ethan are sick! I need to go look up what you said he has.....but if he has to have chemo, I know it's not good. 

Sending prayers your way. Wish I could do more.


----------



## TLR

Paula, sending prayers for Ethan.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Dearest Paula ... You, Lorin, Ethan and his Mom and Dad, are in my thoughts and prayers around the clock.

I am so worried about you not feeling well ... and, especially with you under so much stress worrying about your beloved grandson, Ethan.

Diffuse alveolar, from what I am reading, can be complicated and very serious. However, it sounds that with early treatment, hopefully, more damage will not be done. 

I wish I was there with you, in person, Paula. I love you, dear friend. I am so sorry you, Ethan, and his family are going through this.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Paula I am so sorry that you and your family are going thru such rough times. I will be praying for a quick diagnosis with a speedy recovery. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Quick date

Little Ethan had a lung biopsy yesterday, they took three sections on one lung, we won't know what they fond out until at least Tuesday, his lungs continue to bleed, last night he had a tremble night, heart rate 190 and he was in great pain, they finally got him under control with morphine, moor daughter and her husband haven't had any sleep in day's, they are living on Starbucks, they won't leave the hospital, I can't blame them.
THis morning when we got to the hospital, little EThan was feeling better, he was watching cartoons, at noon they took him down for a x ray they found a spot that is new on his lung, and his lungs continue bleeding. It's so hard not having answers, the nurse said today that they might send him home for two days and then have him come back, what are they thinking, it seems to me it would be scary to have him home while his lungs are still bleeding
HE will soon be having chemo and some respitory to help him be able to breath better.
THis is soooooo hard, their is no cure for this, but I know GOD is a mighty GOD, he made my little Ethan, he cradles him and loves him far more then any of us. 
I thank you for your prayers, this is a test of faith, I give GOD the glory


----------



## MalteseObsessed

rayer:rayer:rayer: Sending continued prayers for your sweet sweet Ethan.


----------



## lydiatug

I'm crying for you all...so glad you're there with your family. Quite overwhelming, keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Quick date
> 
> Little Ethan had a lung biopsy yesterday, they took three sections on one lung, we won't know what they fond out until at least Tuesday, his lungs continue to bleed, last night he had a tremble night, heart rate 190 and he was in great pain, they finally got him under control with morphine, moor daughter and her husband haven't had any sleep in day's, they are living on Starbucks, they won't leave the hospital, I can't blame them.
> THis morning when we got to the hospital, little EThan was feeling better, he was watching cartoons, at noon they took him down for a x ray they found a spot that is new on his lung, and his lungs continue bleeding. It's so hard not having answers, the nurse said today that they might send him home for two days and then have him come back, what are they thinking, it seems to me it would be scary to have him home while his lungs are still bleeding
> HE will soon be having chemo and some respitory to help him be able to breath better.
> THis is soooooo hard, their is no cure for this, but I know GOD is a mighty GOD, he made my little Ethan, he cradles him and loves him far more then any of us.
> I thank you for your prayers, this is a test of faith, I give GOD the glory


I am almost in tears just thinking about what all of you are going through right now. 

My heart and prayers are with you, Ethan, and the rest of his family.


----------



## Maglily

What an ordeal Paula, I'm thinking of you, sending more good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

How awful for your entire family and especially little Ethan who must be so confused as to what on earth is going on with him. Paula, you have the faith to guide your family through this and I know you will. You're a very strong person and you have so much love to give. Keep showering that love on Ethan and your daughter. 

With much love,
Linda


----------



## sophiesmom

Paula will continue with the prayers for little Ethan, our God is a good God and He is with Ethan and you and the family.


----------



## wkomorow

I think Marie said it all. Paula I am so sorry you and your family and little Ethan is going through this. I hope they are able to control his condition even though there is no cure, I hope they can find a good way to manage it medically.


----------



## revakb2

I am so sorry your family is going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy

Paula I am so sorry your family is going thru such a painful time. As difficult as it seems I know that you have turned little Ethan over to God. Hopefully the drs. will have results soon and Ethan's treatments can begin. Praying for god's strength and comfort for you and your family. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom

I am so sorry Paula that you and your family are going through this difficult time. I will pray for little Ethan.


----------



## Snowbody

Paula - I just saw your update. I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what you're all going through. I'm praying that the doctors find something to stop it where it's at and control it. I know that your strong faith will get you through. Poor little Ethan. He just wants to be a little boy doing little boy things, not being in and out of the hospital. Praying he gets to be. How is your health now? :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me

Paula, I am praying very hard for Ethan. I am sooo sorry you are all suffering especially that baby boy. I have not been on much, just checking in as I have been in ny for the past6 weeks taking care of my mom who is very sick. I did see your post and have been praying for all of you. Take care of yourself, maybe with you there your daughter can catch some rest too. I will pray for a cure!


----------



## luvsmalts

Lots of prayers for little Ethan and your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just came to check up on Ethan and read your update. I know this is so terribly hard on all of you!! Poor little child.... it breaks my heart that he has all this going on. I will be continuing the prayers for him and you all!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Update

We got some of the biopsy reports back, the specialist's are so baffled, here's what the results are
Palmonary Capillaritis, please Google it and you will understand more, now they say that if one of his veins in his lungs burst he will not make it.
I think God keeps us numb when things like this happen, it gives time to take all this in.
Ethan is so precious, they started a iv with steroids, he will have that weekly, they have told my daughter and her husband it would be good to let Ethan live his life like he has, but to make sure he isn't around anyone ill as it could take his life if he were to get sick now.
They will send him home in a couple days, my poor precious baby girl is broken to say the least, when you realize there is nothing that can fix this, it's just way to much, I had a good time with her alone today, we cried, held one another and prayed, little Ethan is in God's hands.
I come to SM to read your posts, they are bringing me strength just knowing we are being prayed and thought of.
When we go back home I will post new pictures of my precious grand baby.
May God get the Glory.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Update
> We got some of the biopsy reports back, the specialist's are so baffled, here's what the results are
> Palmonary Capillaritis, please Google it and you will understand more, now they say that if one of his veins in his lungs burst he will not make it.
> I think God keeps us numb when things like this happen, it gives time to take all this in.
> Ethan is so precious, they started a iv with steroids, he will have that weekly, they have told my daughter and her husband it would be good to let Ethan live his life like he has, but to make sure he isn't around anyone ill as it could take his life if he were to get sick now.
> They will send him home in a couple days, my poor precious baby girl is broken to say the least, when you realize there is nothing that can fix this, it's just way to much, I had a good time with her alone today, we cried, held one another and prayed, little Ethan is in God's hands.
> I come to SM to read your posts, they are bringing me strength just knowing we are being prayed and thought of.
> When we go back home I will post new pictures of my precious grand baby.
> May God get the Glory.


Darling Paula ... Will you be going home soon ... or, do you plan on staying with your daughter and family for awhile longer?

Of course, I don't know the detailed diagnosis for Ethan. However, from what I was reading on chILD (Children's Interstitial And Diffuse Lung Disease Foundation) in regard to pulmonary capillaritis ... that although the prognosis, historically, has not been good ... that now, as treatments and understanding improve ... the survival rate has improved to over 80%. So, I am thinking that sounds very hopeful.


Maybe the doctors think it is better for Ethan to be home sooner than later because there is such a higher risk for infection in hospitals today. And, I would think it will be less stressful and more comfortable for Ethan to be in his familiar home environment. I know you were worried about him coming home too soon and I can certainly understand that. 

It must be such an overwhelming feeling just to try and make sure Ethan is not around anyone who is sick. It seems like his whole family will have to be super careful who they are around. If a mom and/ or dad is working outside of the home, for instance, they could end up becoming sick from a coworker who comes to work with the flu or a virus. 

But, let's not give up hope. I will continue to pray and think positive for your precious grandson, Ethan. And, I will continue to pray for all of Ethan's family ... that God provides everyone with comfort and strength. 

I am here, Paula, whenever you need to talk. You know I mean that ... even if it is in the middle of the night. And, if I have an appointment ... I will call you as soon as I get home. I love you, dear friend.


----------



## Snowbody

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Darling Paula ... Will you be going home soon ... or, do you plan on staying with your daughter and family for awhile longer?
> 
> *Of course, I don't know the detailed diagnosis for Ethan. However, from what I was reading on chILD (Children's Interstitial And Diffuse Lung Disease Foundation) in regard to pulmonary capillaritis ... that although the prognosis, historically, has not been good ... that now, as treatments and understanding improve ... the survival rate has improved to over 80%. So, I am thinking that sounds very hopeful.*
> 
> 
> Maybe the doctors think it is better for Ethan to be home sooner than later because there is such a higher risk for infection in hospitals today. And, I would think it will be less stressful and more comfortable for Ethan to be in his familiar home environment. I know you were worried about him coming home too soon and I can certainly understand that.
> 
> It must be such an overwhelming feeling just to try and make sure Ethan is not around anyone who is sick. It seems like his whole family will have to be super careful who they are around. If a mom and/ or dad is working outside of the home, for instance, they could end up becoming sick from a coworker who comes to work with the flu or a virus.
> 
> But, let's not give up hope. I will continue to pray and think positive for your precious grandson, Ethan. And, I will continue to pray for all of Ethan's family ... that God provides everyone with comfort and strength.
> 
> I am here, Paula, whenever you need to talk. You know I mean that ... even if it is in the middle of the night. And, if I have an appointment ... I will call you as soon as I get home. I love you, dear friend.


:goodpost:
Paula - I just got home from VT and haven't read up at all on this illness, but I do know that when my son was sick and nearly died at age 2, I sought out the top person in the field of medicine involved. It doesn't matter where in the country they are...try to find out and see if they'll do a consult with your grandson's doctors especially if you're saying the specialist is baffled. See if you can find published medical reports on it. I found the best specialist in this country and considered by many in the world and it made a huge difference in the treatment my son followed for years, including enrolling in clinical trials. Don't give up and don't back down. There's nothing more precious than that little boy to you and your family. Sending you strength, love and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowbody said:


> :goodpost:
> Paula - I just got home from VT and haven't read up at all on this illness, but I do know that when my son was sick and nearly died at age 2, I sought out the top person in the field of medicine involved. It doesn't matter where in the country they are...try to find out and see if they'll do a consult with your grandson's doctors especially if you're saying the specialist is baffled. See if you can find published medical reports on it. I found the best specialist in this country and considered by many in the world and it made a huge difference in the treatment my son followed for years, including enrolling in clinical trials. Don't give up and don't back down. There's nothing more precious than that little boy to you and your family. Sending you strength, love and prayers.


Yes, Paula ... I am thinking the same as Sue. I would work on finding the top person in this field. And, when I initially read your post ... the word "baffled" stood out to me. I was wondering why the doctor said that.


----------



## cyndrae

Paula you and your family are in my heart and prayers. Here is something I have kept in my heart..... Everything happens for a reason sometimes we don't know what that is and maybe never will but God is good and has his reasons. Trust and know that he will take care of Ethan.

Love you Paula!!


----------



## sdubose

Checking in for updates and just seeing. I have been lifting little Ethan up in prayer and I refuse to believe that there is nothing that can be done. In God all things are possible. Sending hugs and prayer your way.


----------



## Johita

Dearest Paula, I have been thinking of and praying for little Ethan and your family. I pray that he receives the proper treatment so that he can run like all other little boys.


----------



## The A Team

Paula, I came here checking for an update and am heart broken to read what's happening. I am praying for a miracle. Wish there was more I could do.


----------



## donnad

Praying that they can find out what is wrong with Ethan and that he will have a fuull recovery.


----------



## Maglily

I'm so sorry Paula, continuing my prayers for you and Ethan and that more answers are found.


----------



## lydiatug

Paula, when I researched this, I also saw what Marie saw...

Prognosis: Historically, this diagnosis had a poor prognosis with mean survival of under 3 years. However, as treatments and our understanding improve, the survival rate has improved to over 80%.

I know your faith will carry you through, but that statement also gave me hope for your precious little Ethan. We'll continue to keep him and your family in our prayers...I wish there was more I could do for you. Hugs


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Paula -- continuing to lift Ethan up in prayer. You know that the Lord can make miracles happen.


----------



## maddysmom

Oh paula...this breaks my heart. I will continue to keep Ethan in my thoughts and prayers that he beats this. Xo...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowbody said:


> :goodpost:
> Paula - I just got home from VT and haven't read up at all on this illness, but I do know that when my son was sick and nearly died at age 2, I sought out the top person in the field of medicine involved. It doesn't matter where in the country they are...try to find out and see if they'll do a consult with your grandson's doctors especially if you're saying the specialist is baffled. See if you can find published medical reports on it. I found the best specialist in this country and considered by many in the world and it made a huge difference in the treatment my son followed for years, including enrolling in clinical trials. Don't give up and don't back down. There's nothing more precious than that little boy to you and your family. Sending you strength, love and prayers.


Sue and Marie, they have 30 different specialist on little Ethan's case. One actually did ac study on this rare disease and has written a paper on the subject. They are all baffled, not all of Ethan's test reports are back, they said with this that it has always attached other organs, so far Ethan's is just in his lungs
On a other note Copper is Ethan's older brother, we have been caring for him, well last night he came down with a cough and now has a fever, I have him in bed, he's 14 and I have been spending time with him, he needs his grandma to
Charity called and said that Ethan will be coming home tonight, I had called her this morning and told her about Cooper being sick, she did talk to one of the specialist's and they said to just keep hand cleaner close by, I am shocked to say the least.
Lorin and I will have to get smote as there isn't room here
If the night goes well we will leave tomorrow for home.
I hate living so far from them, next time we willbring our motor home and can stay longer if need be. Thank you all for being there, it just doesn't seem real sometimes bit I know it is. God is carrying us all through your prayers, I love each of you


----------



## wkomorow

Paula, Hugs - I don't know what else to say, Your children and grandchildren are so very lucky to have you. Glad Ethan is going home.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Dear Dear Paula..I can only half imagine the terrible stress you and your family are under. Again,.. be assured you all are in my prayers!


----------



## aprilb

I have been praying for dear little Ethan and his parents....grab hold of our Savior's hand, and don't let go! (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody

Paula - i think of Ethan the minute i get up and before i go to bed praying for him.💗


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy

Paula our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Paula -- I continue to lift Ethan up to our Lord several times a day. Waiting to hear good news from you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Update

Little Ethan came home at about 6:00 pm last night, it's so good to have him back home. Poor baby, he has had so many blood tests and iv's and finger pricks that he looks like if he drank a glass of water it would squirt out, lol
He's a little trooper, I had dinner waiting for all the family, so we ate and then I spent a little time with both my grandson's and we went to the motel
This morning I left a text on Charity's phone, just in case she was still sleeping, a few minutes later she called and said they had such a good night's sleep, PRAISE GOD. The specialist's told them to go back to their routine, (little hard to do) Charity did go back to work today, I'm anxious to see how her day and Little Ethan's day as went. I WILL UPDATE YOU LATER THIS EVENING
we are home took 6 hours we are tired, I didn't want to come home, but had to
Matilda is doing well.
God is giving me strength I didn't know I had. PRAISE BE TO MY JESUS
I need you all more then ever. I LOVE YOU


----------



## MarySC

That's great news! I have been praying for little Ethan every day! I trust that God will bring a complete healing to his little body.


----------



## MalteseJane

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: So so sorry.


----------



## Deborah

Good news!:wub:


----------



## joyomom

Prayers for him and lots of hugs for you:heart::heart::heart:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Even though there is no cure at this time, just hopefully my little Ethan will be healed by our Lord.
I know that the Lord is carrying our family, I feel strong in my faith


----------



## Snowbody

I know it must have been so very hard for you to leave. I'm glad that you were there for Ethan and your daughter with a meal to welcome them last night and a little time to spend together. Please take care of yourself. We'll keep praying for a miracle and a cure.:wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

a couple days ago I took this picture of little Ethan in Seattle's Children's Hospital. he's my precious baby boy:smootch::heart: I thought you might like seeing him, it's so hard to believe he's so ill


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> a couple days ago I took this picture of little Ethan in Seattle's Children's Hospital. he's my precious baby boy:smootch::heart: I thought you might like seeing him, it's so hard to believe he's so ill


What a precious darling angel. 

My prayers are with all of you ... I think of Ethan, you, and the rest of your family throughout the day and night, Paula.

Thank you for sharing the picture of Ethan.

I love you, darling friend, Paula.


----------



## socalyte

Ethan is just so precious-- what a handsome little guy. I have continued to keep him in my prayers-- and I concur with Sue's recommendations that you work on finding the top specialist on pulmonary capillaritis for Ethan. I too read the article on the ChILD website, and was heartened to read that such great progress has been made. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Continuing my prayers for Ethan.


----------



## maggieh

Paula, what a beautiful picture of Ethan!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Paula, Ethan looks so contented and healthy in that photo that one would not know he was dealing with this illness. Will continue to keep him and you all in my prayers.


----------



## Johita

What a precious boy, Paula. I think about you guys constantly. It is not fair that he is going through this but, like you said, your faith is strong and will help pull you all through this. Love and thinking of you.


----------



## donnad

Ethan is such a beautiful boy...continued prayers for him.


----------



## lydiatug

What a sweet baby boy...still praying for him everyday!


----------



## Johita

Thinking of and praying for sweet Ethan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you for thinking about and praying for little Ethan, he had a good week, he hasn't coughed up blood, he is now on steroids, it's all a guessing thing right now, my Charity told me yesterday Ethan is eating like a little piggy, lol, the steroids are doing that
If it wasn't for all of you praying for all of us, I don't think we would all be as strong as we are
He will see a few specialist's in a week, we are still waiting for his biopsy results, they take forever


----------



## socalyte

Thank you for the update, Paula. I'll continue my prayers for your family.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie

Still praying for you and your whole family. God is still performing miracles every day!!


----------



## lydiatug

I keep checking back Paula, I'm glad he's doing better and still keeping you all, and especially Ethan in my prayers!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Paula, what a sad update I've read. Poor Ethan sure has a fight, doesn't he? But he has God, and you and your family on his side.


----------



## Snowbody

Paula - I've been offline for a while but wanted to check on Ethan. Just saw that photo. So true-- he looks like he's a healthy little boy. I sure hope all the prayers make a difference. Wish there was more we could do. Love you.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Waiting must be so hard Paula, will keep praying for good results for Ethan. Hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Keeping Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just checking in and also letting you know the prayers continue for Ethan.


----------



## wkomorow

So glad that he had a good week. hope for continued stabilization. Good luck with the specialist.


----------



## maltese manica

Praying for your grandson.


----------



## Johita

Just checking in to see how little Ethan is doing and letting you know that he (and his family) is always in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are doing okay too, dear friend.


----------



## lydiatug

Hey Paula, I've been off line the last week, how is everything going with Ethan? I haven't stopped praying...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

UPDATE 
Thanks for asking, we are waiting for the results:blush: the specialist had Charity bring Ethan in for blood work yesterday, now we wait on that to. The 23rd is the big day when all the results will be in.
Thank you sooooo much for your prayers


----------

